# 650 Krate



## saladshooter (Dec 8, 2022)

Style for Miles: MotoRelic’s Yamaha XS650 “Adult Schwinn”
					

An XS650 inspired by the '68 Schwinn Sting-Ray Orange Krate!  For many of us, the love of motorcycles starts with childhood pedal bikes. Not only is the bicycle the first taste of freedom on two wheels, but there's a long tradition of modifying them to imitate motorbikes. The famous opening




					www.bikebound.com


----------

